# How sanitary are cigars?



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Just had the strangest thought..and it got me to wondering (at two in the morning...) about sanitization and the cigar ,especially after watching dozens of videos how cigars are made..by hands. Hands that are not wearing gloves,by workers not wearing masks,on moist,wooden boards,in very open rooms. The though occurred to me how easily a bacteria or virus could be transmitted to the product,the moist leaves..which are kept damp,and stored in high humidity..and then directly to the users lips. Yes,the heat of the burn would probably kill any potential problems on the lit end of the cigar,but not the cap end.This could easily become a source of contamination for the user. Are there any precautions taken to lessen the potential for this sort of thing happening?Is there any sterilization,like UV or disinfection by chemical done to cigars? Is it just by chance that this is not a common occurrence? Is it a potential that should be considered? Maybe all cigar cap ends should be dipped in an alcohol solution,which could even be booze..to disinfect them? Don't know where to go with these thoughts...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ever hear somebody say a cigar tastes salty?
Prolly sweat. :lol:
Don't worry, germs don't live long.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Apologies in advance if the above post
causes you to start using a cigar holder.


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

A germ can live several days to several weeks on the surface of something. Another reason to let your cigars rest before smoking them.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Why is the food industry so regulated? How long do germs last on a moist cigar? Anyone got a microscope? 

Eww..sweat? I do believe I am going to buy a bottle of 151 rum tomorrow and start dipping my cigar ends. Wonder what the contact time is to kill germs..is it immediate for most germs with alcohol?

Guess I should not have watched "The Andromeda strain" (the original) last night...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> Guess I should not have watched "The Andromeda strain" (the original) last night...


That's where you went wrong.
Don't get all Howard Hughes, just smoke em.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, aside from nose picking, sneezing, the old itch in the nether regions, possibly didn't wash their hands after going to the bathroom that day after the big dinner of beans and rice, oh yeah and those darn beetle eggs. Other than that they should be perfectly sanitary.

Enjoy!:eyebrows:

I would think there is enough time for whatever could be there to have died. Of course I am a truck driver. What do I know?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

there covered in germs that WILL KILL YOU SLOWLY, just send them to me, i will dispose of them properly. 


haha, j/k. anyway, i thought i read a few months ago about companies freezing them before sending them to places such as CI, but i dont remember if it was a legit thing or not, cant say i remember reading it here or not, and it sounds kinda far fetched to me, but possible this is done, just an idea.......wish i knew were i read it, i cant picture them freezing them, but cant say i would be shocked to find that they do eather.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

According to William Campbell Douglas, MD, in "The Health Benefits of Tobacco", available at Amazon for $30, cigar smoke is antiseptic. Smoking cigars cured my decades long gum disease. So, stop worrying, and keep smoking cigars.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't worry about germs. I'm invincible.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I dunno...watching those videos of the cigars being made...really makes me wonder about cigar safety. I don't mind the possible risk of cancers etc from the tobacco..but I would sure as hell hate to contract Bubonic plague from a smoke.:fear:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Really, if your worried about catching a disease from a cigar then I think you better start analyzing your sink, the vegetables you eat, the shopping cart you push at the market, the ATM keyboard and just about everything else you come into contact with in everyday life. 

Many food products we eat can be dangerous but the incidence is very small. Cigars are very much the same & I've never had a friend tell me they had food poisoning from one so dont worry. Smoke a contaminated, cured, fermented stick of rolled up tobacco and be HAPPY that you can!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The food industry is VERY regulated here in the USA and the sanitary requirements are high.Handlers of produce must wear gloves and masks and a lot of produce is UV disinfected. There does not seem to be any safeguards in the cigar industry. Am I worried to the point of not smoking? No..but it does make me pause out of concern.All it would take is once. I don't use ATM machines or much of anything "public"..Hmm..maybe I do have a bit of HH complex. Wish I had his money...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> Well, aside from nose picking, sneezing, the old itch in the nether regions, possibly didn't wash their hands after going to the bathroom that day after the big dinner of beans and rice, oh yeah and those darn beetle eggs. Other than that they should be perfectly sanitary.
> 
> Enjoy!:eyebrows:
> 
> I would think there is enough time for whatever could be there to have died. Of course I am a truck driver. What do I know?


:laugh: Yes i remember reading once that the barnyard smell that is really the signature of a fine handmade Cuban Cigar, is actually a by product of all you have mentioned. :gossip:
From under cheese anyone?:kicknuts:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> The food industry is VERY regulated here in the USA and the sanitary requirements are high.Handlers of produce must wear gloves and masks and a lot of produce is UV disinfected. There does not seem to be any safeguards in the cigar industry. Am I worried to the point of not smoking/ No..but it does make me pause out of concern.All it would take is once. I don't use ATM machines or much of anything "public"..Hmm..maybe I do have a bit of HH complex. Wish I had his money...


I would if i were you stop smoking no sense in torturing yourself like that. :mischief:You will save money live longer.:clock:
Spend the extra funds on germafobic consoling.:dizzy:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> The food industry is VERY regulated here in the USA and the sanitary requirements are high.Handlers of produce must wear gloves and masks and a lot of produce is UV disinfected. There does not seem to be any safeguards in the cigar industry. Am I worried to the point of not smoking? No..but it does make me pause out of concern.All it would take is once. I don't use ATM machines or much of anything "public"..Hmm..maybe I do have a bit of HH complex. Wish I had his money...


LOL. Very regulated here too but there is no control over most of what happens in most kitchens. Ever had a look inside the machines at the fast food joints? It would scare you and many others to death but people eat that crap everyday. To be honest, what is in my cigars as long as they are genuine is the least of my concerns. The air we breath in cities will kill us quicker methinks.:tape:
BTW: I heard Icecream causes cancer now.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> The food industry is VERY regulated here in the USA and the sanitary requirements are high.Handlers of produce must wear gloves and masks and a lot of produce is UV disinfected. There does not seem to be any safeguards in the cigar industry. Am I worried to the point of not smoking? No..but it does make me pause out of concern.All it would take is once. I don't use ATM machines or much of anything "public"..Hmm..maybe I do have a bit of HH complex. Wish I had his money...


The last couple of years we have had e coli outbreaks from produce. I think there was a recall for a peanut butter that had e coli contamination. I haven't seen a cigar recall. There is a risk in everything. Don't waste time worrying about this kind of thing. Sit back with a good cigar and enjoy life.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :laugh: Yes i remember reading once that the barnyard smell that is really the signature of a fine handmade Cuban Cigar, is actually a by product of all you have mentioned. :gossip:
> From under cheese anyone?:kicknuts:


You've been reading CA again havent you Tony? Cheese? Is that a hint of mushroom (Mold) I detect? On the finish?


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you microwave all your smokes?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Infections and contagions are no laughing matter. We are lucky to live in such a sanitary country where most diseases are not a worry. However,it is very easy to import pathogens...

No,I rarely use the microwave,and microwaves do not disinfect,like UV's do.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

I wouldnt let the thought of contagion concern you.

The Microorganisms that can thrive (or even just live) inside your body are few (it looks like a long list, until you look at the list of "bugs" that your natural defenses will totally crush, and there is a third even longer list of organisms that dont even know how to start eating on you) and the ones that could live inside you are quite fragile in the "environment" (unless the environment they are in is very similar to you, like for example the guy that gives you change at the tollbooth). The usual travel time from their exotic homeland to your tobacconist is many dozens of generations from their perspective and anything that could have established a colony inside your system will have perished from the unfriendly environment in the cigar box (or shipping container).

A cycle through the freezer is devastating for any bug optimized to live in the 98.6 degree environment you are trying to protect, but it will not add a layer of protection from anything but the beetle, since those bacteria definitely died in transit. Viruses are less durable still, and are unlikely to have survived all the way to the post office in that far away place.

If you are looking for a "food grade" biocide then that 151 will do a good job, as would everclear. 70% alcohol is the magic number (140 proof) and higher will kill practically every bacteria (from all three lists) on contact, no dwell time needed, just make sure they touch. The same methodology should be used for fire (flame is a great sterilant) just make sure there is direct contact, but dont worry about was the contact long enough, if the bacteria (or virus) touched the flame briefly, it is gone (not so much dead, actually physically destroyed).

It is not part of the OP, but Mold Spores, those are the durable ones. A mold spore will survive incredible torture, and can remain dormant and just waiting for the proper conditions for a Very long time, but here again, the molds that grow well on dead plant matter, cant live in you, and the ones that may make your toenails discolored wont grow on tobacco (or bread...)

Why all the regulations on the food industry? The cynic in me wants to have entered into the record the cost of the permits, but it is not all a licensing boondoggle. They have some conditions that are not part of our cigar equations like mayonnaise (or raw chicken) and the timeframes are so short between when the cook last touches your food and when you start eating. Properly cooking food does go a long way toward making sure that nothing alive is in the dish though,,,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You've been reading CA again havent you Tony? Cheese? Is that a hint of mushroom (Mold) I detect? On the finish?


That actually is armpit residue from holding cigars under ones arms, while scratching ones buttocks crack.:laugh:
I don't read CA anymore since Schumkling has left there are no more 100 point fresh rolled cigar reviews.:laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That actually is armpit residue from holding cigars under ones arms, while scratching ones buttocks crack.:laugh:
> I don't read CA anymore since Schumkling has left there are no more 100 point fresh rolled cigar reviews.:laugh:


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least you werent holding a cigar in your butt crack whilst scratching your armpits, THEN I'd be worried! ainkiller:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least you werent holding a cigar in your butt crack whilst scratching your armpits, THEN I'd be worried! ainkiller:


Some things are kept secret in the cigar industry:mischief:
Cigars have been known to travel into different orifices on occasion.:tape:
Why i used to know a young lady that did amazing things with Tubo's.:mullet:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some things are kept secret in the cigar industry:mischief:
> Cigars have been known to travel into different orifices on occasion.:tape:
> Why i used to know a young lady that did amazing things with Tubo's.:mullet:


One of my fathers relatives in Pennsylania around 1900 owned a cigar factory ( I think almost everyone did back then). Supposedly some of the women would add that special flavor to cigars occasionally. Guess if it could happen in the US, it could happen in other countries as well.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some things are kept secret in the cigar industry:mischief:
> Cigars have been known to travel into different orifices on occasion.:tape:
> Why i used to know a young lady that did amazing things with Tubo's.:mullet:


See? There we go "Manhandling" the issue again!

Brings a song to mind: "I've Got A Tongue, Thats Ten Inches Long, And I've Learned To Breath Through My Ears".

Now, where were those virgin cigar rolling thighs? *Looking around but not sniffing*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> See? There we go "Manhandling" the issue again!
> 
> Brings a song to mind: "I've Got A Tongue, Thats Ten Inches Long, And I've Learned To Breath Through My Ears".
> 
> Now, where were those virgin cigar rolling thighs? *Looking around but not sniffing*


You know Matt brought up some good points about special flavor and all.
Come on now its worth discussing at least.:gossip:
Cuban Cigars are the best most flavorful agreed.
Most of the cigar rollers are women correct.:mrgreen:
Coincidence i think not they say women s hands are more suited to the task of rolling cigars. So much so that they produce a superior product.
But using Matts formula it just seems to work better.:laugh:
I mean what if its different parts of the female anatomy that are the real reason behind all the mystique of Cuban Cigars.:kicknuts:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You started it! LMAO. Sorry to the OP. :behindsofa::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You started it! LMAO. Sorry to the OP. :behindsofa::focus::focus::focus:


Oh yeah sure blame the Americans.:laugh:
Hey it is sort of a silly thread i think :gossip:
Enjoyed kickiin it with ya bro!:kicknuts:
Excuse the thread Jack gents back to topic!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, the way I see it ... what doesnt kill us makes us stronger! 

Sooooooo ... the more stogies I smoke, the more germs i get, the more antibodies are formed in me, the healthier my immune system becomes! :mrgreen:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not too worried about this. You know the five second rule for dropping food on the floor? Well it's the five minute rule for me. Basically anything on the floor is fair game as long as I can get to it before the dog. I don't get concerned about what could be on my stogies as I freeze everything to prevent beetles anyway.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Peter,thank you for that recitation.You seem very well versed on the subject. I shall from this point on pass both ends of my cigar through the flame. 
The rest of you...a plague upon your house!:mischief: (kidding...:mrgreen


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> The food industry is VERY regulated here in the USA and the sanitary requirements are high.Handlers of produce must wear gloves and masks and a lot of produce is UV disinfected. There does not seem to be any safeguards in the cigar industry. Am I worried to the point of not smoking? No..but it does make me pause out of concern.All it would take is once. I don't use ATM machines or much of anything "public"..Hmm..maybe I do have a bit of HH complex. Wish I had his money...


I wouldn't leave the house.

Not all food is prepared to regulations, not all buildings are built to code, and not all laws are obeyed.

Have you ever been in a commercial kitchen or restaurant?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Besides the added lady spice, Wood/plants in general have a natural antibacterial that kills off germs. I would imagine cigar leaves are no different. I've seen the study done, and when in highschool did a science project on it. Took some raw chicken and placed a piece on a plastic cutting board, and another piece on an old wood cutting-board in my kitchen from the late 1800s. Immediately took some culture samples, and wow talk about germs...waited 48 hours and re cultured, the plastic boards colonies had more than tripled. Wile the 100 yr old wood had all but killed off all bacteria and virus's.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Infections and contagions are no laughing matter. We are lucky to live in such a sanitary country where most diseases are not a worry. However,it is very easy to import pathogens...
> 
> No,I rarely use the microwave,and microwaves do not disinfect,like UV's do.


It may surprise you that the life expectancy in the US is actually lower than the life expectancy in Cuba. I bet they don't use hand sanitizer in Cuba or UV their cigars before they smoke them!

Personally, I think a lot of this "germophobic" culture is actually making society less healthy. I make a point to allow my kids to play in the mud and eat worms, just like I did and not use hand sanitizer evey 10 seconds. Didn't seem to do me any physical harm when growing up...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Use a Propylene Glycol/distilled water mix in your humidifier. The PG is thought to be an aerosol germicide, the study:

Medicine: Air Germicide - TIME


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Siv said:


> It may surprise you that the life expectancy in the US is actually lower than the life expectancy in Cuba. I bet they don't use hand sanitizer in Cuba or UV their cigars before they smoke them!
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of this "germophobic" culture is actually making society less healthy. I make a point to allow my kids to play in the mud and eat worms, just like I did and not use hand sanitizer evey 10 seconds. Didn't seem to do me any physical harm when growing up...


+1 to that brother!

I believe my generation is healthier than the current generation of kids!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Mud and dirt I am not afraid of.I would have been dead a LONG time ago if those substances harmed you. It is the dieseases that a socalized society transmits that are scary to me. There is a HUGE difference between dirty, and a diseased/germ/bacterial filled enviorment. I don't really walk around worrying about such things...but in all honesty,I don't eat meals out due to having been sick enough times (after eating out) to put two and two together.Yea,I'm very cautious,but at 52 years and counting,with zero health issues..I'd like to keep it that way. Placing both ends of my cigars through the flames shall be my new trademark. :mrgreen:


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's not forget that there are millions of "good" micro-organisms in a cigar, that are responsible for the fermentation. Those little critters establish a dominance, and actually attack other micro-organisms in the tobacco.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

cubanrob19 said:


> +1 to that brother!
> 
> I believe my generation is healthier than the current generation of kids!


No doubt... Everybody that has kids _(that I know at least)_ are always dealing with their kids being sick. I'm thinking like... _"WTF??? You should put that kid in a freakin' bubble or something!"_ They are constantly having issues... Ear infection, bronchitis, strep, whatever... As I remember, I can count the times on one hand when I was legitimately sick while growing up. :dunno:

Could be that the parents are uber-health concerned about their kids, & freak out every time at the sight their kid sneezing these days too. ainkiller:


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Siv said:


> Personally, I think a lot of this "germophobic" culture is actually making society less healthy.


This is quite true and has been said by many doctors. The problem is the human immune system _needs_ to be subjected to germs and viruses to keep itself adapted and strong. Germaphobes that are being helped to tackle their illness almost always get sick and many get scared and run back in their house. This is because their immune system is incredibly weak from living in a non-stop santized lifestyle.

To the OP, I would like express myself as politely as possible. Just relax and get past your worry. Your posts in this thread are a bit disturbing, you do seem germaphobic, again... I'm not meaning to insult, it's just how I'm reading you. If it makes you feel better use a UV lamp and rotate the cigar under it for 30 seconds, or freeze your cigars like people do for beetles.

But I'll say this... I have never once in these past 2-3 years of cigar smoking appeared to become sick because of a cigar. And as another poster already mentioned, you likely unknowingly bring plenty of germs to your mouth/face daily. Seriously though, germs on a cigar is a bit of a silly thing to worry about. I get your point, I just think it's not something that really is cause for concern.

Rev.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Siv said:


> It may surprise you that the life expectancy in the US is actually lower than the life expectancy in Cuba. I bet they don't use hand sanitizer in Cuba or UV their cigars before they smoke them!
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of this "germophobic" culture is actually making society less healthy. I make a point to allow my kids to play in the mud and eat worms, just like I did and not use hand sanitizer evey 10 seconds. Didn't seem to do me any physical harm when growing up...


I think we should all have a healthy diet of dirt. It makes you strong like bull.

I also try to go around licking handrails to strengthen my immune system from time to time. :lol: j/k

I do think, well actually know the uber-germaphobic society is screwing our immune systems. My Mom actually always used that hand sanitizer for a few years and I made her stop. After she stopped, guess what, she got sick less often!!

I say like was said before:

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger."


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Whiskey, scotch, spirits will help in the eradication of any germs on your cigar and if it doesn't drink enough not to care.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some things are kept secret in the cigar industry:mischief:
> Cigars have been known to travel into different orifices on occasion.:tape:
> Why i used to know a young lady that did amazing things with Tubo's.:mullet:


I think I dated her...did not care for that "vinegar" taste at all.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I don't get sick much..never did.Haven't even had a cold in 5 years,maybe more,can't recollect...knocking on wood. Is it because I am cautious..or just damn lucky? Not sure...however,I am very carefull about hygene. I live by the philosophy..what I don't have to fight in the first place makes me live longer.I take enough chances in life,without battling microbes...:shock: 
I think a little touch of flame to the end will satisfy my phobia. Matter of fact,just tried it on my after lunch smoke.No harm,no foul.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

So, apparently they are rolled on the _sweaty_ thighs of virgins.

Suddenly it is beginning to sound dirty.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> So, apparently they are rolled on the _sweaty_ thighs of virgins.
> 
> Suddenly it is beginning to sound dirty.


I'm liking the visual!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I think I dated her...did not care for that "vinegar" taste at all.


That's gives new meaning the the expression: "She's a little tart". :laugh:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark this is just too funny. I started having the same thoughts when I got some CC's that tasted salty. I pictured a small shop in tropical heat and humidity with sweat dripping off of the torcedores rolling the cigar. I thought some more and the lit up another one. :smoke:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't remember exactly but, I'm pretty sure bacteria and germs can only live on external surfaces for around 48 hours.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

*Ewwww....*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Breakaway500 said:


> I don't get sick much..never did.Haven't even had a cold in 5 years,maybe more,can't recollect...knocking on wood. Is it because I am cautious..or just damn lucky? Not sure...however,I am very carefull about hygene. I live by the philosophy..what I don't have to fight in the first place makes me live longer.I take enough chances in life,without battling microbes...:shock:
> I think a little touch of flame to the end will satisfy my phobia. Matter of fact,just tried it on my after lunch smoke.No harm,no foul.:mrgreen:


There was a thread some time back on the hygiene of cigars where the same amount of questions were put out as to how transmittable germs could become on our beloved cigars. Truth be told I can deal with the aspect of how they were rolled and who rolled them but what I don't like is when I am at a B&M and I can see those who pick em up from the box and put them under their nose only to slide it back and forth like it's some kind of harmonica...look at it and slide it again and then put it back. WTF? Didnt I just see you earlier sticking those same fingers up your nose like you were picking fruit or picking your a$$ like there was gold up there? At least use some discretion when picking these up and give some care and concern for those who follow after. For the most part those who know cigars are the ones who handle them carefully...it's the new cigar smoker or the weekend guy who comes in and manhandles them like they were pineapples that grow in the fields. I do not buy many cigars from B&M's for this reason alone and buy off the Internet...at least there they don't have everyone and their brother come in and fondle the goods all day long. I prefer not to wonder anymore about the goings on as to where and what my cigars have gone thru to get to me...I just ensure I keep enough alcohol to kills as many germs as possible.



e-man said:


> That's gives new meaning the the expression: "She's a little tart". :laugh:


There's more to that but I'm not going there as that is too easy.:gossip:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this is why i shouldnt sleep, when i do, i miss everything! and thanks to cigary i may not go to a B&M this week..... thanks!

for those that think our food is regulated well, i urge to to go to a strawberry field and watch them for a day. lol. you might change your mind, i saw a lady one time stop, change a diaper on her baby, and go right back to it, no washing at all....gross.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> thank you for that recitation.You seem very well versed on the subject. I shall from this point on pass both ends of my cigar through the flame.


You're quite welcome, and thanks for the compliment. Fire is always handy for a smoker. Since my previous post I have been puzzling if a lighter could be used to sterilize a cigar repeatedly (like a puffpuffpass situation) without damaging the cigar. I may do a little experimenting with wet sloppy cigars that I am halfway through smoking to see if there is any potential....



e-man said:


> Let's not forget that there are millions of "good" micro-organisms in a cigar, that are responsible for the fermentation. Those little critters establish a dominance, and actually attack other micro-organisms in the tobacco.


I have wondered what effect there is on these critters from the freeze to kill beetles. Does the freeze cycle reset the fermentation process? or are there any organisms left to restart it? The byproduct of this fermentation is ammonia, so the fermentation is not yeasts?:hmm:



Cigary said:


> Truth be told I can deal with the aspect of how they were rolled and who rolled them but what I don't like is when I am at a B&M and I can see those who pick em up from the box and put them under their nose only to slide it back and forth like it's some kind of harmonica...look at it and slide it again and then put it back. WTF? Didnt I just see you earlier sticking those same fingers up your nose like you were picking fruit or picking your a$$ like there was gold up there? At least use some discretion when picking these up and give some care and concern for those who follow after.


Quite a picture you paint there, and I totally get where you are coming from. If the cigars are (re)inoculated after they reach your tobacconist, but before they get to you then perhaps a precaution may be in order. This is another argument in favor of cellos in my mind. BTW that guy touched the handles on the doors at the B&M (maybe even the cutter and lighter) also.



Cigary said:


> I prefer not to wonder anymore about the goings on as to where and what my cigars have gone thru to get to me.


Here, Here! (or is it Hear, Here? I dont think I have ever tried to type that expression before:hmm. Any cigar that arrives at your address on a big brown truck (or a white jeep I suppose) will surely be human pathogen free by the time you get to open the box.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thinkgeek.com sells little uv lights for sterilzing, just a thought people.

not cheap, but if your worried about sanitation, its a good investment

heres the link


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Whiskey, scotch, spirits will help in the eradication of any germs on your cigar and if it doesn't drink enough not to care.
> 
> I think I dated her...did not care for that "vinegar" taste at all.


When i think of all the parts of the female anatomy I have placed in my mouth over the years.:brushteeth:
The last thing i am worried about is germs off the end of a cigar.:lever: :smoke:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm not taking any chances.A quick swipe with the lighter across the end should kill most anything and give me peace of mind.I plan on living to be well over 100,so I need to keep up my guard.:fencing: :amen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I'm not taking any chances.A quick swipe with the lighter across the end should kill most anything and give me peace of mind.I plan on living to be well over 100,so I need to keep up my guard.:fencing: :amen:


My daddy used to say before he left this world.ray2:
"We make our plans and God laughs at us":amen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When i think of all the parts of the female anatomy I have placed in my mouth over the years.:brushteeth:
> The last thing i am worried about is germs off the end of a cigar.:lever: :smoke:


I check whether the cigar is male or female then determine which end to cut, which end to insert in my mouth and indeed which part I want to taste & lick.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

How true,however,he who fails to plan,plans to fail...:evil:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I check whether the cigar is male or female then determine which end to cut, which end to insert in my mouth and indeed which part I want to taste & lick.


You mean you have smoked transsexual cigars.:fear::mrgreen::hmm::rofl:ound::rotfl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean you have smoked transsexual cigars.:fear::mrgreen::hmm::rofl:ound::rotfl:


Nope but I have smoked a woman or two and cut a very good profile while doing it! LMAO. :mischief::kicknuts::behindsofa:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Siv said:


> It may surprise you that the life expectancy in the US is actually lower than the life expectancy in Cuba. I bet they don't use hand sanitizer in Cuba or UV their cigars before they smoke them!
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of this "germophobic" culture is actually making society less healthy. I make a point to allow my kids to play in the mud and eat worms, just like I did and not use hand sanitizer evey 10 seconds. Didn't seem to do me any physical harm when growing up...


Gotta be careful about turning correlation into causation.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Gotta be careful about turning correlation into causation.


That's why I used the phrases "I bet" and "I think" - both not definites and purely personal opinions.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Siv said:


> That's why I used the phrases "I bet" and "I think" - both not definites and purely personal opinions.


I have to agree with Siv here. As a society we tend to cotton ball our kids to much I think. Tash & I allow our kids to go play in the mud, eat dirt, fall off their bikes and break bones if need be. Let kids be kids and they will grow up stronger for it, like we did. Society is breeding a whole race of nancy boys that cannot survive a toothache never mind actual personal hardship. HTFU people! (Look it up)


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

LOL! We partake as enthusiasts of goods that lead to cancer. I think that is unsanitary as it can get.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Why is the food industry so regulated? How long do germs last on a moist cigar? Anyone got a microscope?
> 
> Eww..sweat? I do believe *I am going to buy a bottle of 151 rum tomorrow* and start dipping my cigar ends. Wonder what the contact time is to kill germs..is it immediate for most germs with alcohol?
> 
> Guess I should not have watched "The Andromeda strain" (the original) last night...


*DO NOT DIP THE CIGARS IN 151 RUM!*

*The last thing you need to deal with is drunk germs! I am told that most germs are "a mean drunk"!*


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

dasronin said:


> *DO NOT DIP THE CIGARS IN 151 RUM!*
> 
> *The last thing you need to deal with is drunk germs! I am told that most germs are "a mean drunk"!*


Or a stick that spontaneously explodes.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell you what... I'll buy any guy frequenting this thread who is genuinely concerned about the sanitation of their cigars a big ol' box of sanitary napkins to help deal with the issue. Just let me know your favorite brand and where to send them!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Sanitary napkins.....EWWwww..

Think I'll just use the lighter... Although,I forgot to disinfect my Padron earlier...that should tell you how worried I truly am about it...it was more of an observation and curiosity than anything...


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

ckay said:


> LOL! We partake as enthusiasts of goods that lead to cancer. I think that is unsanitary as it can get.


Wrong. Read "The health benefits of tobacco" by William Campbell Douglass MD. Amazon, $30. Oral/Throat Cancer risk for 2 cigars a day is negligible. 10 cigars a day poses a significant risk, so cigars are like medicine. You get the health benefits by having the proper dose. No relation to lung cancer. This statistically insignificant risk can be mitigated by a) eating avacado (guacomole) and by going to the dentist twice a year, who checks for oral cancer.
The benefits: far less likely to get Parkinsons, Alzheimers, gum disease, bowel diseases. Improved mental clarity. Weight control.

Note too, Japanese smoke a lot more cigarettes than Americans, they have very low rates of lung cancer. There is something wrong with American cigarettes, but there is no problem with 100% tobacco cigars.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I have to agree with Siv here. As a society we tend to cotton ball our kids to much I think. Tash & I allow our kids to go play in the mud, eat dirt, fall off their bikes and break bones if need be. Let kids be kids and they will grow up stronger for it, like we did. Society is breeding a whole race of nancy boys that cannot survive a toothache never mind actual personal hardship. HTFU people! (Look it up)


(didnt have to look it, up, use to be on a shirt i had...well, i guess its still on the shirt, lol. i just dont have it anymore)

i fullt agree with kids, i dont have any yet, but they will play in mud, hell, i still play in mud (now, i can actually drive the trucks i play with. lol) i have seen parents baby there kids a bit too much, pansies i say.

as far as the sanitation on cigars, i now old men, well into there 80 and 90's that are still "young" and never had to sanitize a cigar.

but if thats your thing, dont forget the mouth wash!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Listen to the Floyd...

_Come in here, Dear boy, have a cigar. 
You're gonna go far, 
You're gonna fly high,
You're never gonna die, 
You're gonna make it, if you try; 
They're gonna love you._

No worries, BTW, which one is pink???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I have to agree with Siv here. As a society we tend to cotton ball our kids to much I think. Tash & I allow our kids to go play in the mud, eat dirt, fall off their bikes and break bones if need be. Let kids be kids and they will grow up stronger for it, like we did. Society is breeding a whole race of nancy boys that cannot survive a toothache never mind actual personal hardship. HTFU people! (Look it up)


You bet we are raising a bunch of spoiled sissy's when will it all end.:fencing: :brushteeth: eep:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

In the words of Ramana Maharshi, "The body itself is a disease." 

Fretting excessively over things you can't control is far worse than a few bacteria. Relax, have a cigar. You'll be just fine.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahhh the old "what if" game!!!

What if a bird flew over the tobacco fields and pooped on a leaf that was used for my cigar, could I get the bird flu?

What if I smoke a cigar with a mexican wrapper, could I get Montezuma's revenge?

What if the guy who rolled my cigar just finished a burger that was made from non-US regulated beef, will I get mad-cow disease?

All I know is that if there is something on my cigar I don't care. My stogie time cures three particular ailments: Nagging Wife Syndome (NWS), Noisy-ass Kid Disease (NKD) and Reason to Go Outside when Mother-in-Law Comes Over-itis (RGO-MCO). Thats why I keep smoking em!:director:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

mikesimjr said:


> Ahhh the old "what if" game!!!
> 
> What if a bird flew over the tobacco fields and pooped on a leaf that was used for my cigar, could I get the bird flu?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Yup!...LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

You've got an immune system for a reason. We live such sterile lives today that I'm honestly a little satisfied when I give it something to do.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> No worries, BTW, which one is pink???


the one in the nut house..........

you just had to bring them up didnt you?

(im a huge fan, the roger water times anyway)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mikesimjr said:


> My stogie time cures three particular ailments: Nagging Wife Syndome (NWS), Noisy-ass Kid Disease (NKD) and Reason to Go Outside when Mother-in-Law Comes Over-itis (RGO-MCO). Thats why I keep smoking em!:director:


All three of these combined can lead to CBD (Complete Bodily Dysfunction) and TKR (Tendency to Kill Relatives), a rare strain of OCD that takes hours to pass.opcorn::mischief:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Smoke is actually antiseptic, it kills stuff. Additionally, nothing kills germs like a good old flame at the end of your smoke. 

Until we hear about legions of cigar smokers keeling over from some cigar-borne bacteria, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

